

Defamation by domain name - shrikant
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/09/can-a-mere-domain-name-be-defamation-glenn-beck-says-yes.ars

======
shrikant
As an aside: In a rather shocking moment of self-discovery, I realised I
agreed that a domain name like
<http://glennbeckrapedandmurderedayounggirlin1990.com/> can be defamation, but
once I read a bit further and found out Glenn Beck is a conservative Fox News
talking head, I decided to change my stance, internally citing 'satire' as
justification.

I appall myself.

------
jacquesm
Any public figure should have a skin thick enough to deal with stuff like
this.

Fox News, CNN or the BBC it shouldn't make any difference.

The fact that the guy is a conservative talk show host is entirely his
problem, if you want to live a quiet life then you shouldn't have your head on
TV all the time.

Don't feed the trolls. And he should read up on the 'streisand' effect, I'm
pretty sure that this whole thing will attract 10x the viewers it would have
otherwise.

But then again, both parties benefit from that so I guess this will continue
for a while.

